# unexpected finds



## codd commando (Nov 28, 2004)

found a broomhandle mauser pistol while digging a world war one military camp some time back it cleaned up rather well cosidering being buried for such a long time.


----------



## bigkitty53 (Nov 28, 2004)

Nice find! Are you allowed to  keep W.W. era artifacts in England?We get t**led for that over here!

 KAT


----------



## codd commando (Nov 29, 2004)

[]WHAT THEY DONT KNOW WONT HURT THEM , I USED TO OWN A LOT OF HANDGUNS BEFORE THE POLITICAL CORRECT BRIGADE GOT GOING AND HAD THEM BANNED ONLY THE CROOKS AND PRINCE CHARLES HAVE THEM NOW!.
 I SERVED IN THE BRTISH ARMY AND SO DID MY FATHER AND BROTHER WE WERE TRUSTED TO HAVE THEM THEN BUT NOT NOW!


----------



## idigjars (Dec 25, 2004)

Great Find


----------



## claire3798 (Jan 1, 2005)

Found 6 Mckenzies Dandelion ale bottles, green blob tops with pictorial of two men holding up a bottle with waterfall in the background and dandelion flowers in the foreground, hundreds of broken ones with which I cut down and made dringing glasses out of. Couple of years ago that was and in the same year I found 6 Townsville ginger beers in 30 seconds. Hope this years is close to that one. Cheers, Ian


----------



## BARQS19 (Jan 2, 2005)

WOW that's awesome, I live near Camp Shelby in Hattiesburg, MS and we go dig in their dumps a lot, mostly broken stuff but we have brought back some nice dummy shells, plates and plenty of Hattiesburg Coca Cola bottles.
 Robert
 BARQS19


----------



## IRISH (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice find codd commando [] ,  I've never found a complete handgun but do have a .25 hex twist rifled barrel off an early one, probably a rimfire as I found a few large caliber CB caps in the same spot. Also found the barrel of a muzzle loading shot gun in the same place, both detecting finds.
 Other interesting "things" I've found are a live 20mm shell, heaps of live ammo ranging from very early to modern (and .22BB Cap to .50 BMG) and bits of exploded shells and munitions of all sorts [8D] .


----------



## bigkitty53 (Jan 3, 2005)

LIVE 0.50 BMG rounds IRISH?[:-]Those would make a mess!Don't think you'll  get me to go detecting with you on somebody's firing range![][]

 KAT


----------



## IRISH (Jan 3, 2005)

It was more the 20mm shell that I was concerned about, a pick blow to one of them could really mess up a dig [] .


----------

